# Black Rock Cider Recipes



## Golani51 (12/9/10)

Hi All:

I have a can of Black Rock Cider and was told this was the brand of goo to go with. I have a bunch of real cider fermenting but thought I'd give it a go for comparison. 

Anyway, I was going to start it up last night when I saw the need to ass 1kg of sugar.. Surely there must be a much better recipe for this out there. I was told I could add 1kg each of LME and maltose (I think it was?!?). What would be your best recipe for this stuff??

I don't mind if it is a bit sweet as I am trying to corrupt the Mrs  , and she isn't an alcohol drinker (Oh the shame of it all).


Reuven


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (12/9/10)

Golani51 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I have a can of Black Rock Cider and was told this was the brand of goo to go with. I have a bunch of real cider fermenting but thought I'd give it a go for comparison.
> 
> ...



i have brewed a couple of ciders. if u want to add sweetness add 450g of lactose and andwhere up to a kg of raw sugar. the lactose is an unfermentable sweetner. if u really want to go special get some WY4766 this is a liquid cider yeast.

Or, add a couple of litres of pear juice and a couple of litres of apple juice aswell. (keep in mind they should be preservative free)


----------



## Brewing_Brad (12/9/10)

Golani51 said:


> I saw the need to ass 1kg of sugar..



Remind me not to get this recipe!

(Sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## Golani51 (13/9/10)

So much for touch typing....although depending on who's ass it is, it might be just the thing 

What effect would glucose have Ie Glucoden from coles?

R



Brewing_Brad said:


> Remind me not to get this recipe!
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## QldKev (13/9/10)

Golani51 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I have a can of Black Rock Cider and was told this was the brand of goo to go with. I have a bunch of real cider fermenting but thought I'd give it a go for comparison.
> 
> ...



Sugar is not as bad as it sounds in a cider. 

In beer we say it's no good as too much can give it a cidery taste; but that is something you do want in a cider.

Black Rock cider + 1kg sugar + kit yeast + ferment warm @23c 
Let it age for 1-2months and is actually a decent drop.

I've never tried to make it into a sweet cider. 

Also never have tried the ass sugar, it may make it taste like shit...


QldKev


----------



## Golani51 (14/9/10)

QldKev said:


> Sugar is not as bad as it sounds in a cider.
> 
> In beer we say it's no good as too much can give it a cidery taste; but that is something you do want in a cider.
> 
> ...



What sort of sugar goes best? I grabbed a kilo each of raw and white sugar yesterday, along with 28 litres of Aldi apple juice (making many mini batches as a secondary to try out spices, etc). Would brown sugar have any benefits over the others or is it the same? Of course, with all these comments about 'ass', maybe the brown sugar isn't the best way to go!

R


----------



## InCider (14/9/10)

Golani51 said:


> What sort of sugar goes best? I grabbed a kilo each of raw and white sugar yesterday, along with 28 litres of Aldi apple juice (making many mini batches as a secondary to try out spices, etc). Would brown sugar have any benefits over the others or is it the same? Of course, with all these comments about 'ass', maybe the brown sugar isn't the best way to go!
> 
> R



Hey Golani. I love cider! BR kits are easy and you'd be hard pressed to mess one up. It's like making chilli sauce - it always tastes like chillies.

I use sugar (raw)- for colour and flavour, and have used proper brown sugar too for the same reason.

Also worth considering in lieu of yeast smack packs mentioned previously is champagne yeast. It's as dry as can be (will benefit from lactose if your palate demands a more balanced cider) and needs a lot of fementables:

1-2kg of raw sugar
3l of preservative free apple juice

optional: 500ml of pear juice.

I will be making another one this weekend with golden syrup and apple juice to see how the GS flavours meld in with the juice. Hopefully it will be more tart!

InCider.


----------



## Golani51 (15/9/10)

Thanks for that. I have loads of juice now and will make various batches. I have some champagne yeast and will try a few of your suggetions. 

Thanks,

R




InCider said:


> Hey Golani. I love cider! BR kits are easy and you'd be hard pressed to mess one up. It's like making chilli sauce - it always tastes like chillies.
> 
> I use sugar (raw)- for colour and flavour, and have used proper brown sugar too for the same reason.
> 
> ...


----------

